# Gulf Summit N18 modification



## kkl (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm planning to build the Atlas N18 layout and thinking about adding a branch between the leftest track in the yard and the right bridge to form a reverse loop on the lower level (i.e. the blue line in the attached diagram). I'm doing this on DCC, flextrack, code 55 and would like to know if I should block the reverse track as highlighted by the red marks in the diagram and put an AR1 (in addition to the one for the upper level). Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You could use a single reverser for two or more reversing sections and get away with it if you run only one train at a time.If you plan on running multiple trains,wich is this layout's most interesting feature,you need an AR1 for each.

As per the original plan,you'll need an AR1 (or similar) for the upper level.This section (where we see R1 & R2) will need insulators both tracks both ends.

Then,the blue section you've drawn will need the same treatment,isolate both tracks at both ends and all should be fine.However,I'd reconnect this section further towards the curve (even passed C1) to avoid a sharp S-curve.A curved turnout would help in the matter.

But then,I don't see the purpose of the insulators (red marks) in the yard.

I think you should know...this is a great design assuming you use the specified hardware (Atlas Code 80 & SnapSwitch turnouts),other gauge or brand will likely require re-adjustments from the plan for everything to fit.And just as important,it uses minimal curve radiuses throughout,thus limiting the locomotives and rolling stock you may wish to run.Some six axle locos and big steamers for instance,along with 85 foot passenger cars will not look so great,that is if they don't derail to start with.


----------



## kkl (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Brakeman, As you've highlighted, this layout is for multi-locos and I'll be running more than one on it. I'm building it on a 96" plywood instead of the original plan of 74", just wishing it will allow for more flexibility. Just to be certain... Are you suggesting I can just insulate both ends of the blue line as per below and it will be fine for the lower level? Many Thanks again, Kent


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unless you modify the plan otherwise,the only part that needs polarity control is the one you're adding to match with either track it's connected to.Don't forget to insulate both tracks at both ends and you should be OK.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you think you'll be able to reach across an 8ft layout? Just a thought.


----------



## kkl (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Cycleops, I'm building the layout on a 4x8 and hoping that the extended length will give more leeway on the turns. I need to get a ladder to change the light bulb.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It's not so much the eight feet length that's a problem,unless he can work from both sides of the layout,the gentleman will find that four feet is very deep to reach comfortably.Obviously,an around-the-room layout is much more interesting and easier to deal with,but he may not have this luxury.Sometimes,we don't have much choice.

Adding 22 inches to a N scale plan is huge but will not improve your curves however.To increase your curve radiuses,you'll need a wider layout too.

What if you'd let us know what's the space you have available,how it's configured (doors,windows,etc) so that may be someone can suggest a better suited plan for your needs.N18 looks great and has been built by others,but it's a handful to build for a first time builder and gives a very crowded area when scenery time comes.


----------



## kkl (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll be doing this in a room around 10' x 25' with one window at the far end. The layout will be centered and can be reached from all sides. At this moment, how large I can go is very much dictated by my boss, there is no room for negotiation.... :-( I understand N18 is quite complicated and I'm preparing to do a bit of trials and errors before laying the tracks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

YouTube "Life on the SV & GS"...started out with your plan,seems enlarged and obviously heavily modified(tracks added).Sit tight...it's loaded...


----------



## kkl (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Brakeman.


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*Too wide for accessibility*

I believe in 24-27 inch max. Any wider and it is a pain to reach. Of course can double that dimension if access front an back. My current layout is 30x96 and width is a real pain. Next layout will be shelf type with islands. Much more reachable. 
Prior to N had a 4x8 HO and had to always stretch or pull layout from the wall. That meant consumed a lot of space with the 4x8.


----------

